# holy grail kush



## DriftWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

Holy grail kush which is kosher kush x og18.. one of the deepest earthiest tasting strains I've come across in years, and def worth a spot in anyone's stables..


----------



## burgertime2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

DriftWaffle said:


> Holy grail kush which is kosher kush x og18.. one of the deepest earthiest tasting strains I've come across in years, and def worth a spot in anyone's stables..View attachment 2774496View attachment 2774497


Have you noticed any issues cloning them?


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 13, 2013)

looks rich mate


----------



## DriftWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, actually I have. She is finicky and tends to mush using reg methods. Ive found using cloning powder (I personally use greenlight myself ) and rockwool seems to do best.


----------



## JMedical (Aug 17, 2013)

How about finicky in veg? Is she sensitive to nutrients or need a lot? Mine seem to be turning light green on top and burning the top leaves. She is in the same room/light area as my other strains and they are fine. Any ideas?


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 18, 2013)

all the holy ive smoked was BOMB, and seen it growing the nuggs were fukin huge, they looked like 2x-3x bigger then everything else haha


----------



## DriftWaffle (Aug 18, 2013)

JMedical said:


> How about finicky in veg? Is she sensitive to nutrients or need a lot? Mine seem to be turning light green on top and burning the top leaves. She is in the same room/light area as my other strains and they are fine. Any ideas?


she is somewhat sensitive but not much,I start out with low ppms and go up to no more than 1000-1100 peak bloom, keep tabs on the ppms. As for vegging,don't see many issues, does'nt take much and she does well.


----------



## GreenBuds (Aug 26, 2013)

This is one of my next strains i'm ordering. Heard yield is good along with taste and high.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2013)

sounds promising good pics what the actual high like up down , sleepy stupid?? thx in advance


----------



## DriftWaffle (Sep 1, 2013)

Joedank said:


> sounds promising good pics what the actual high like up down , sleepy stupid?? thx in advance


Definitely a couch stone..almost a comatose like effect..taste is awesome..i cut a bud off the plant and hung it to somewhat dry..no flush,nothing..and tasted amazing for being only 3-4 days dry right off the branch and cured right..well,It speaks for itself


----------



## MRJOKERFACE (Sep 1, 2013)

Has anyone tryed the thc bomb strain or ice bomb space bomb etc. Is the yeidnhuge n plentiful with great color n thc content as advertised? how's the hight how tall do they get are they a bushier type plant?


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks awesome dude


----------



## where da weed (Sep 17, 2013)

the grey area and voyagers in amsterdam sometimes push this strain. i tried it last visit from grey area. amazing taste on the exhale and blew my fuckin head off


----------

